# What is a good brand of tack cloth?



## bholland (Sep 10, 2018)

I can't believe I am actually asking this question but Amazon has thousands of varieties of tack cloths, apparently. What is a good tack cloth? What brands should I avoid? I cannot believe I have to ask this question but I think tack cloths are the only ways to get the dust out of the pours of wood that is oak or like it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Ah, define the universe and give three examples. I do oil based finishes and have settled on a rather cheap, readily available, and likely anarchistic solution. Bounty Select-a-Size white paper towels dampened with mineral spirits. I have found them to be lint free, despite what one might think.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

bholland said:


> I can't believe I am actually asking this question but Amazon has thousands of varieties of tack cloths, apparently. What is a good tack cloth? What brands should I avoid? I cannot believe I have to ask this question but I think tack cloths are the only ways to get the dust out of the pours of wood that is oak or like it.


I've found the best brand of tack cloth is the ones left at the store. A tack cloth is a miserable product that can only give you grief. The goo on the cloth that is suppose to pick up the dust comes off and when you put a finish over the top of the little balls of it makes for a terrible spot to touch up. Dust in the finish is a lot easier to fix. I use a soft bench brush and compressed air to remove dust when finishing.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

> *What is a good brand of tack cloth?*


the "Home Made" kind.

dozens of recipes on the WWW about how to make one for
your style of finishing. I learned over the years that there
is no "one size fits all" in just about every scenario in woodworking.
purchase some small glass jars: make the tack cloths according
to the finishes you use the most. label the contents on each jar.
personally, I do not use an oil based cloth on wood that will receive 
a water based stain or finish. (and you shouldn't either).

.

.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

When I want to get rid of dust in cracks and crevices I use my air compressor. Far superior to any tack cloth.


My old cotton undershirts are my go to tool for just general dusting.


George


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Norton Red Tack Cloth Never had any problem with these as long as you wash them every once in a while.


----------



## Buckmark13 (Jul 16, 2018)

Best tack cloth is your air compressor.

Tack cloths are, by design, tacky. That means stuff sticks to it, and it invariably sticks to stuff.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

All tack rags are not created equal, and your question is valid. Some are simply sticky and will leave residue behind. Whatever they sell at the big box stores suck. The rags that I use are made by Detro and they're very good. I wouldn't consider painting a car or motorcycle (another of my hobbies) without them.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I use compressed air and a shop vac with a brush attachment.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Like John S. said, Never use them if you are going to use water borne finishes. I use compressed air blowing toward the filters.


----------

